# Kenwood Stereo install



## chevas3003 (Oct 11, 2011)

I tried to install a kenwood stereo (KDC-348U) in my 2003 300m and when I hooked up the harness I was not able to hear anykind of sound from the speakers (such as static, low volume, or anything). The stereo powered on and I even put in a cd which played on the screen of the stereo. 
I've installed a pioneer stereo before and it worked without a problem. 

The only wires not connected are the Remote cont, P. Cont, Ant cont, mute, illumination, and power antenna wire. 

Anyone have any thoughts on what might have happened?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

chevas3003 said:


> I tried to install a kenwood stereo (KDC-348U) in my 2003 300m and when I hooked up the harness I was not able to hear anykind of sound from the speakers (such as static, low volume, or anything). The stereo powered on and I even put in a cd which played on the screen of the stereo.
> I've installed a pioneer stereo before and it worked without a problem.
> 
> The only wires not connected are the Remote cont, P. Cont, Ant cont, mute, illumination, and power antenna wire.
> ...


 If you have a speaker wire that has single to it from the unit, but the wire has a ground. These head units are made to shut off the sound till the problem is fixed, you may have to check connections on the speakers. Make sure you have a ground from the radio to the car. Hook up elimination also.


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

First of all, does the vehicle have a standard amplifier built into the vehicle? if it does you will have to bypass that. second, you may have got your wires crossed. i.e 2 negs to one speaker and 2 pos to another.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

yep id be willing to bet theres a factory amp installed somewhere. i had one in my 1987 bmw. the fix in my case is to run new wires to each door speaker as i had common grounding aswell however id recomend running dew speaker wires to each speaker as if u hooked it up to the amp it would probly overdrive the speakers.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, 
I didn't read the car make/model, it has a factory AMP. You'll need a harness that is made to use the factory AMP with the after market radio.


----------

